# pay lake off off route 33



## ice ohio (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anyone know the name of the catfish pay lake off of 33 in columbus. I want to take the kids camping but cant locate the place.

Thanks,

Ohio Ice


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I know which one you are talking about, I will try and look up the name of it. You can try looking at www.cincypaylakes.com in the forum there.


----------

